# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Sos τι πουλί είναι και τι τρώει ??

## nikolson

Σήμερα το πρωί εκεί που πήγαινα στον δρόμο βρήκα ένα πουλάκι! Στην αρχή δεν το κατάλαβα ότι ήταν μωρό λόγο του μεγέθους του! Όμως παρατήρησα ότι ακόμα δεν μπορούσε να πετάξει !Το μάζεψα γιατί 1000/100 θα το έτρωγε καμία γάτα η θα το παταγε κανένα αυτοκίνητο! Το έβαλα σε ένα κλουβί που είχα και του έβαλα τροφή για εξωτικά και το τάισα και 2 φορές κρέμα! Θέλω αν κάποιος μπορεί να καταλάβει να μου πει τη πουλί είναι και τη πρέπει να τρώει για να πάω την τρίτη να του πάρω αν βέβαια αντέξει μόνο με κρέμα και τροφή για εξωτικά. Το κακό είναι ότι ακόμα δεν πρέπει να τρώει μόνο του.

http://img51.imageshack.us/i/792y.jpg/
http://img191.imageshack.us/i/786o.jpg/
http://img51.imageshack.us/i/794s.jpg/
http://img808.imageshack.us/i/789qb.jpg/

----------


## Antonis34

Αν δε με ξεγελάει το ότι είναι μικρούλι ακόμα, και κρίνοντας από το σχήμα που έχει το ράμφος του θα έλεγα ότι είναι σιταρίθρα!! Ενα κλασικό πουλάκι του κάμπου. Εκεί που το βρήκες σίγουρα κάπου τριγύρω θα ήταν και η φωλιά του!! Για τροφή δεν ξέρω γιατί είναι ένα πουλάκι που δεν ασχολούνται ακόμα και αυτοί που πιάνουν άγρια, γιατί νομίζω ότι δεν τα καταφέρνει να επιβιώσει στην αιχμαλωσία!!! Σίγουρα όπως λες κι εσύ τόσο μικρό που είναι δεν μπορεί να τραφεί μόνο του!! Αυτά με κάθε επιφύλαξη γιατί δεν είμαι ειδικός.

----------


## nikolson

Το βρήκα στην Νέα Σμύρνη στο δρόμο και κοίταξα σε 2-3 δέντρα που είχε τριγύρω αλλά δεν είδα φωλιά

----------


## vagelis76

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Κατά 99% είναι μικρό κοτσύφι,και η τροφή που θα βρείς σε πετ σοπ και ταιριάζει στη διατροφή του είναι αυτή για μάινες.Επίσης μπορείς να του δίνεις και μερικά σαλιγκαράκια .
Η κρέμα για νεοσσούς σίγουρα θα το κρατήσει ζωντανό απλά μάλλον θα χρειαστεί το κάτι παραπάνω...
Πριν πολλά χρόνια που ο πατέρας μου είχε βρεί έτσι ένα μικρό σε χωράφι του έδινε κιμά ωμό,δε ξέρω αν υπάρχει φόβος όμως.

----------


## nikolson

Γενικά στην περιοχή έχει κοτσύφια τα βλέπω που πετούν

----------


## mitsman

Μου φαινεται πολυ δυσκολο για κοτσυφι...ειναι πιο σκουρα αν οχι μαυρα και σιγουρα μονοχρωμα!εχω την εντυπωση οτι ειναι ψαρονι,ενα πουλι σ'αυτα τα χρωματα στο μεγεθος του κοτσυφα!θα ψαξω να βρω φωτο να σας δειξω...

----------


## mitsman

Για δειτε να μου πειτε....

----------


## mitsman

και εδω ειναι ενα μωρο κοτσυφακι....

----------


## nikolson

Το βασικό θέμα είναι εκτός από κρέμα τι άλλο να του πάρω? Τώρα του έχω βάλει την τροφή που βάζω και στα gouldians .
 Το ποιο πιθανόν από αυτά που λέτε είναι να είναι κοτσύφι γιατί το βρήκα και μέσα στην πόλη.

----------


## mitsman

Δεν ξερω απο αυτα,απλα ηθελα να βοηθησω αν ειχα δικιο στο τι ειναι για να σε συμβουλεψουν τα παιδια που ξερουν το σωστο!μια συμβουλη που μπορω να σου δωσω εγω ειναι το νερο και το φαι να το βαλεις σε πιατακι γιατι δεν το βρισκουν ευκολα!!

----------


## vagelis76

Παιδιά με βάλατε σε αμφιβολίες και το έψαξα ....λέω μπας και έχω ξεχάσει....
Αλλά επιμένω οτι είναι κοτσυφάκι και σας βάζω και αντίστοιχες φώτο....
http://www.wild-anima.gr/index.php?o...&limitstart=11

Επίσης στο site της ΑΜΙΝΑ θα βρείς πληροφορίες και μιας και είσαι και Αθήνα,θα μπορείς να το πας και εκεί στα έμπειρα χέρια των παιδιών να το φροντίσουν!!!!

----------


## vagelis76

> Το βασικό θέμα είναι εκτός από κρέμα τι άλλο να του πάρω? Τώρα του έχω βάλει την τροφή που βάζω και στα gouldians .
>  Το ποιο πιθανόν από αυτά που λέτε είναι να είναι κοτσύφι γιατί το βρήκα και μέσα στην πόλη.


Τρέφεται  με έντομα, σκουλήκια, μικρά φρούτα, σπόρους. Τρέφεται κυρίως στο έδαφος  ψάχνοντας κυρίως για σκουλήκια, την αγαπημένη του τροφή. Τραβάει  σκουλήκια από το έδαφος, τα οποία συνήθως εντοπίζει με τα μάτια, αλλά  και ορισμένες φορές από τον ήχο, ενώ παράλληλα ψάχνει σε πεσμένα φύλλα  και για άλλα ασπόνδυλα. Σε ένα πάρκο, μπορεί εύκολα να τραβήξει την  προσοχή μας ο χαρακτηριστικός ο θόρυβος που κάνει ένα κοτσύφι που  σκαλίζει πεσμένα φύλλα.







http://www.wild-anima.gr/index.php?o...l&limitstart=4

----------


## jk21

το μικρο ειναι κοτσυφακι και ξεχωριζει απο το ψαρονι απο κατω οπου το ψαρονι εχει χαρακτηριστικα λευκα στιγματα πανω σε μαυρο φτερωμα .δειτε εδω νεοσσο απο ψαρονι¨
http://www.wildaboutbritain.co.uk/ga...ewfeathers.jpg το ραμφος του επισης ειναι λιγο πιο μακρυ και αιχμηρο (του ψαρονιου)

να επικοινωνησει αμεσα με την ανιμα στο 
697 2664675  που δινεται στην ιστοσελιδα της ή και στο σταθερο γιατι σιγουρα θα πηγαινουν καποιοι εθελοντες καποιες στιγμες να ταιζουν τα πουλια στο κεντρο αυτες τις ημερες και ειναι κοντα εκει που μενει ο φιλος .να δοθει προσωρινα μιγμα ωμου κιμα με φρυγανια σε πολυ μικρα κομματακια.αν δεν τρωει τοτε ας δωσει αυγο κροκο λιγο λιγο ή αφου τον κανει σαν κρεμα.μεχρι να δοθει να ειναι σε πολυ ζεστο και ησυχο χωρο.

----------


## mitsman

Μπραβο...χαιρομαι που βρηκαμε σιγουρα τι ειναι!με συγχωρειτε που εβαλα υποψιες!απλα και μονο για να ειμαστε σιγουροι...εγω δεν εχω δει ποτε μωρο κοτσυφακι..και τα μεγαλα ειναι πολυ πιο σκουρα!!κοντα στο μαυρο!
εχουμε νεα απο το μικρο μας κοτσυφακι???ειναι καλα??

----------


## nikolson

Όλα μια χαρά και μου έχει κάνει τρομερή εντύπωση που μέσα σε μια μέρα έμαθε και μόλις βλέπει την σύριγγα ανοίγει στόμα για να φάει !!! Τρομερό !

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΟ το πουλι ακομα και να μεγαλωνει οκ θα πρεπει να γυρισει συντομα στη φυση και σε αυτο *για την επιλογη της καταλληλης περιοχης αλλα και της καταλληλης στιγμης* θα πρεπει να ζητησεις τη βοηθεια της ανιμα ή αλλη σχετικης οργανωσης.απο αυριο που ειναι εργασιμη μερα μονο ενημερωτικα μηνυματα για την εξελιξη του πουλιου θα γινονται αποδεκτα.τα υπολοιπα με πληροφριες για τοα ταισμα και την περιθαλψη του θα διαγρααφονται.

δεν αμφισβητω οτι θα το απελευθερωσεις ειτε εσυ ειτε η οργανωση αλλα οφειλω να εχω την ιδια θεση ,προειδοποιηση για καθε σχετικο θεμα τωρα ή στο μελλον απο οποιονδηποτε !

----------


## nikolson

Παιδία το πουλάκι αν δεν το μάζευα λογικά θα το έτρωγε κάποια γάτα ! Το τι τρώει το ρώτησα για να ξέρω μην μου πεθάνει  το πουλάκι! Το πολύ σε 5-10 μέρες που θα μπορεί να πετάξει και να φάει μόνο του θα είναι στην ΦΥΣΗ !!!

----------


## douke-soula

οπως σου εγραψε και ο Δημητρης παραπανω φροντισε να μιλησεις με καποιον γνωστη αυτων των θεματων 
για να γινει το καλυτερο για το μικρο φιλαρακι που εσωσες

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΟ δεν αμφισβητισα ποτε τις προθεσεις σου και σε συγχαιρω για την προσπαθεια σου (αν και πιθανοτατα καπου εκει κοντα ηταν οι γονεις και απλα επρεπε να το βαλεις καπου εκτος δρομου πολυ κοντα εκει που το βρηκες.αν δεις τις οδηγιες στην ανιμα το γραφει! ) .ομως εχω λογους να πιστευω οτι πρεπει αν επικοινωνησεις αμεσα και να παρεις οδηγιες.πιαθνοτατα να σου πουνε να το κρατησεις και να αναλαβεις εσυ τα υπολοιπα αλλα εκεινοι ξερουν ποτε και πως πρεπει το μικρο να απελευθερωθει (αν το κρατησεις ισως σου πουνε καποια στιγμη να μετρησεις διαστασεις απο φτερουγες σε σχεση με την αποσταση των πλευρων ή κατι τετοιο ).νικο σε παρακαλω κανε το για μενα και επικοινωνησε.

----------


## nikolson

Καλημέρα σας όλα καλά με το μικρό κοτσύφι … πλέον είναι στην ΑΝΙΜΑ!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Ωραίος ο Nikolson!!!!!!!!!!! :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:  :Happy0159: 
 :Love0038:  :Love0038:

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

ακυρο ποστ. δεν ειχα δει ολες τις απαντησεις!κοιτα το απο κατω μου ποστ! :Ρ

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

αχ μπραβο!! και θα σου εγραφα τωρα κι εγω να το πας οπωςδηποτε!!!!!! μπραβο!!

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΟ επραξες ορθα! αν ειναι ευκολο ζητα τους να εισαι και στην απελευθερωση το αξιζεις!!!  θα σου ειναι κατι προτογνωρο σε συναισθηματα! να 

θελω να ξερεις οτι οσα εγραψα τα εγραψα οπως θα κανω και σε καθε αλλη περιπτωση αλλου μελους για ιθαγενες πουλακι αφου πρεπει να κραταμε καποιους κανονες για να μην λοξοδρομησει η λειτουργια του φορουμ των ιθαγενων! οι πρωτες βοηθειες θα δινονται παντα!!!!!!

----------


## nikolson

:-) :-) :-)

----------

